# Best Buy Cuts Top Of U.S. Operations; Vitelli To Retire



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely interesting to read about changes at the top. I've been one Best Buy's loyal customers for so long, it's actually a bit sad for me to see them struggle.

I don't know what this means chain-wide but I've seen some discouraging signs at my local Best Buy. The Geek Squad and Customer Service staff has been consolidated resulting in long waits - I fear if that's what's meant by "the company has significantly increased its investment to train its sales force to better serve its customers" the end is near. At my store, a customer with a simple return now has to wait for the customer who needs their laptop diagnosed.

The store itself feels empty, both of staff and of customers. Even the bike rack disappeared and doesn't appear to be returning... funny because I achieved Silver rewards status with purchases I made after biking there! Apparently the cutbacks even included getting rid of the security guy at the front door. To me it looks like a store preparing for a shutdown or a bankruptcy, but that is pure... absolutely pure speculation on my behalf. Giving the blue shirts the authority to match online prices (obviously they mean Amazon!) is a very good move, the one bright spot I see. :dontknow:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I recently went to Best Buy to get a dvd and the one thing I noticed besides the lack of customers even during the evening hours on a Saturday night was the lack of blue shirts in just about every area.

Even the checkout lines only had 1 or 2 folks working there on a saturday night. 

They must be minimizing their staff as part of their overhead or they are waiting for the xmas season to start hiring more seasonal staff maybe. Not sure. 

Either way, it didn't look good when I went there.


----------

